# Quackgrass or not?



## Swedishlawnguy (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello, 
New to the forum and new to lawn care, just getting into it and boy who knew lawn care could be this much fun. I saw a youtube video of someone walking around with a backpack sprayer 1 year ago, laughed my *** off how ridiculous it looked... guess who has one now and uses it alot?? 😂

Alright, now for the less fun stuff of lawn care, goddamn grassy weeds and knowing what is what... have tried for weeks to read forums, looking at pictures but I can't wrap my head around exactly what typ of grassy weed this is... 1 year ago I would have just called it grass 🤷🏻‍♂️
The part that throws me off from calling it quackgrass is the absence of the clasping auricles... everything else fits the description but none of the ones I took out has any clasping auricle. Hoping someone here can help out identifying it. It's more broadleafed than the rest of the grass, rolled vernation and the lighter green color really sticks out when the sun is hitting the lawn, man o man it's an eye sore... neighbours of course think I'm crazy, they think my lawn looks great but I KNOW, I CAN SEE those broad leaves, staring at me, laughing, mocking me.....


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

Looks similar to the weed I am trying to identify (see my post on the weed ID thread). Difference is the leaves are not course. Is it easy to pull out? I was able to rake a lot of it up including the roots so not sure if what I have is quackgrass or not. No clasping auricle either.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Does not look like quackgrass. Very prominent veins, either tall fescue or creeping bentgrass. To tell the difference, look at the ligules, if they are very prominent it's bentgrass.

Bentgrass: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agrostis_stolonifera#/media/File:Agrostis_ligula.jpg


----------



## Swedishlawnguy (Jun 25, 2021)

Jagermeister said:


> Looks similar to the weed I am trying to identify (see my post on the weed ID thread). Difference is the leaves are not course. Is it easy to pull out? I was able to rake a lot of it up including the roots so not sure if what I have is quackgrass or not. No clasping auricle either.


Not that easy to pull out and it lays flat on the turf, it doesnt seem to want to stay upright, looked at the pics you posted, doesnt really feel like the same weed. Not sure thought, having a hard time telling difference between all the different kinds.


----------



## Swedishlawnguy (Jun 25, 2021)

LeeB said:


> Does not look like quackgrass. Very prominent veins, either tall fescue or creeping bentgrass. To tell the difference, look at the ligules, if they are very prominent it's bentgrass.
> 
> Bentgrass: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agrostis_stolonifera#/media/File:Agrostis_ligula.jpg


Looked at the ligules and they ARE very prominent, checked out some videos about bentgrass and it seems to be the "weed" i have. I have a bottle of tenacity, but my lawn is also very much a red fescue lawn, with some KBG and Rye. Not sure if the tenacity will kill of the Red but the way the bentgrass sticks out with its lime colour and coarse leaves, thats a risk I'm willin to take. Thanks for the help my man, appreciate it.

/Sam


----------

